# Round 2 Tuesday Night



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out again last night to see if we could catch a couple more. The night started off slow with something playing with my bait. It was slowly pulling drag and when it stopped I decided to check if anything was there. Somehow a fish pulling out drag going away from me, magically stops right next to a piling. I'm assuming it was a ray and had to break the line.

My next run was far more exciting but unfortunately ended with the same results. I tossed out a small rod under the driving bridge hoping to catch some croaker or white trout to use for bait. Of course as luck would have it a big bull grabs the little piece of cut bait. I manage to maneuver the ol' girl between the pilings and when she comes to the bridge she makes a dash under. I couldn't stop her with the 12lb line so for the next 15 minutes I'm hanging over the rail trying to maneuver this fish back. Not only can I feel the line rubbing the piling on the other side of the bridge, it's rubbing the bottom of the bridge itself. This fish is making multiple runs and I have no idea how this line is holding up. My rod is dang near bent in half and all i can do is hope this fish turns. David can see the fish which somehow made the situation worse! I manage to get half my line back but the line finally had enough and broke...you want to talk about one hot fat guy! I'm cursing everything from flashlights to bridge designers!

About an hour goes by and nothing is going on. It's starting to look like the night is a bust when Davids rod starts to scream. This fish was jumping out the water like crazy and it was BIG! It jumped 5 or 6 times. We couldn't quite make out what it was and as our luck would have it, the hook pulls! We are 0 for 2 (stingray doesn't count) and aren't happy about it. For the next hour or so we have some small runs but no hookups. Feeling defeated, we stayed determined! Then ZZZZ the ol' Penn starts to sceam...FISH ON! No way am I loosing this fish, I'm focused, stunning the fish with laser beams of sheer determenation emitting from my eyes. 10 minute fight and the fish is done! David nets her and boom, the bad luck streak is over!

Not long after that David gets his chance at redemption, and it's a hoss! Fight doesn't take long and I net her up quick! This beast has Davids hook in ther mouth and someone elses store bought leader. It's always cool landing a fish someone else couldn't!

Another 30-45 minutes and I'm on again! YEAH! Another nice fish landed and we take the lead! 

We start to feel some sprinkles of rain and decide the radar doesn't look plesent, so we pack it up and head in.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go konz!!!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

DAYUM Konz...NICE!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice looking bulls! Konz that must have been you at Sikes Tuesday night kicked back on the curb looking all exhausted :laughing: I walked by heading toward deeper water at the end. You were just a little ways up from the dudes tossing nets for mullet. I'll have to stop and introduce myself next time. I go out there at night by myself about 2 times a week. I got cut off several times by a few small sharks and bull reds but didn't get any keepers. I'll usually have on rod with a white ballon on it ready to go and dragging a red rolling cooler with a white top loaded down for the night. Say hello next time if you see me. I'll get out there for sure Sunday night about 10-11pm looking to catch those slot reds and mangrove snapper. Name is Marty :thumbsup:


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah man I saw you walking down towards the end. I won't be out there till possibly Monday. I'm sure we will run into each other some time!


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

stunning the fish with laser beams of sheer determenation emitting from my eyes. good one!!!!!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Great report Konz, 3rd time was a charm huh? Heck yeah man keep posting


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Man those are some nice Reds*


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Entertaining report, nice job!!


----------

